# Wacom Bamboo Pen Not Detected (Xorg 1.8/udev/no HAL)

## Kenji Miyamoto

Well, here I go again with my Wacom Bamboo Pen on Linux.  The device isn't even detected by the Wacom driver I have built into the kernel.  It looks like USB HID wants to own it:

```
[ 5220.021645] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 5220.021668] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 2 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[ 5220.021685] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[ 5220.125170] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[ 5220.176177] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 2 full speed --> companion

[ 5220.176191] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 2 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

[ 5220.176203] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[ 5220.176211] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: auto-wakeup root hub

[ 5220.228175] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 2 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[ 5220.228211] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 5220.228223] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

[ 5220.228234] hub 5-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 5220.333174] hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[ 5220.394177] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 5220.445175] usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

[ 5220.508073] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 5220.584286] usb 5-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 5220.584297] usb 5-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 5220.586283] usb 5-2: default language 0x0409

[ 5220.590285] usb 5-2: udev 7, busnum 5, minor = 518

[ 5220.590293] usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00d4

[ 5220.590301] usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 5220.590308] usb 5-2: Product: CTL-460

[ 5220.590313] usb 5-2: Manufacturer: Wacom Co.,Ltd.

[ 5220.590471] usb 5-2: usb_probe_device

[ 5220.590480] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 5220.592292] usb 5-2: adding 5-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 5220.592432] usbhid 5-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 5220.592438] usbhid 5-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 5220.592520] usb 5-2: adding 5-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[ 5220.592622] usbhid 5-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[ 5220.592630] usbhid 5-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 5220.592685] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[ 5220.592736] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 5220.592752] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0004
```

That's the only output when I plug it in.

The device list in /dev/input doesn't change when I plug in or unplug the tablet.  Here's some xinput output:

```
% xinput --list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse          id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Nothing about the tablet there.

This is with gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r1, xorg-server-1.8.1.902, and xf86-input-wacom-0.10.6.  The tablet never worked with any earlier versions of this software (nor with linuxwacom).  Any suggestions on getting it working?

----------

## wah_wah_69

I got a wacom bamboo in late 08, it wasn't supported in the kernel but i read somewhere that it was just a matter of adapting the graphire driver, all I did was take a look at the id given by lsusb and edit some header file in the driver, just two lines associating the new id of the device with the same parameter the old graphire driver used.

It worked like a charm.

Two or three months (maybe more) passed since I didn't have to make such a "kludge" and the same two lines of code were added to the stock kernel.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

 *wah_wah_69 wrote:*   

> I got a wacom bamboo in late 08, it wasn't supported in the kernel but i read somewhere that it was just a matter of adapting the graphire driver, all I did was take a look at the id given by lsusb and edit some header file in the driver, just two lines associating the new id of the device with the same parameter the old graphire driver used.
> 
> It worked like a charm.
> 
> Two or three months (maybe more) passed since I didn't have to make such a "kludge" and the same two lines of code were added to the stock kernel.

 While I'm glad it works for you, your anecdote doesn't help so much.  Supposedly the Bamboo One (different hardware from the original Bamboo) is  supported somewhere, but I've yet to see it work.

Here's some dmesg, if it helps:

```
[    5.503072] usb 5-2: udev 2, busnum 5, minor = 513

[    5.503073] usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00d4

[    5.503103] usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    5.503113] usb 5-2: Product: CTL-460

[    5.503122] usb 5-2: Manufacturer: Wacom Co.,Ltd.

[    5.503195] usb 5-2: usb_probe_device

[    5.503197] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.505071] usb 5-2: adding 5-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    5.505135] usbhid 5-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    5.505137] usbhid 5-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    5.505156] usb 5-2: adding 5-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    5.505201] usbhid 5-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[    5.505203] usbhid 5-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    5.505216] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'
```

Looks like HID wants it more than the Wacom driver.

----------

## drizzt

As far as I know there is a patch how-to on linuxwacom for this case (hid grabbing wacom device "away"). But since the problem doesn't arise on my device I don't have a link at hand

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Have you seen this thread

----------

